# Lionsman jellyfish hit UK



## Brian G Turner (Jul 9, 2004)

These jellyfish are big things - saw them a few times on the beach holidaying at Scarborough as a kid - darn big, too. when washed up they look like a flattened yellow brain on top of a mass of bloodied jelly - each one can easily take up a full square meter (or yard) when stranded.

 Anyway, here's the BBC article:



 Mass jellyfish strandings and huge numbers at sea are being spotted around Britain's coast as holidaymakers take to the beach and the water.   The hazardous lion's mane jellyfish is just one of those blooming in UK seas. 

  The Marine Conservation Society (MCS) wants people to report their jellyfish encounters, to further help research after a successful survey in 2003. 

  Research results will be used by marine biologists in studying the leatherback turtle - which eats the creatures. 

  The critically endangered giant visits UK waters to feed on its favourite jellyfish prey.  

  Scientists say people's feedback will complement research on climate and sea temperatures to understand the ecology of the leatherback.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 10, 2004)

Mommy, can we go on holiday and count the jellyfish?  Please?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 10, 2004)

Actually, we would go, if it wasn't for the fact that we're not guaranteed to find any.


----------



## Esioul (Jul 11, 2004)

Those things are scary, always loads of them at Whitby. I accidentlly dissected one once, digging into the sand then finding a jelly fish hiding under it (dead).


----------



## scalem X (Aug 28, 2004)

Okay because of not wanting to schock Esioul I will not go into details but we once had a fight with gelifishes (yes they where the ammunition).


----------



## Esioul (Aug 28, 2004)




----------

